# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How to make a Panorama using Irfanview?



## imported_Shaun (Jan 14, 2004)

I downloaded the software from that link. In the small amount of time that I have spent playing with it, I have yet to discover how to combine two pics into a panoramic one.
Could someone give me a quick walk through?
I also have a program called photo explosion, if anyone is familiar with it.
thanks,
Shaun

125 gal carnivore tank, with many aquascaping plans!
In process of planting/designing now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

Very easy Shaun.

1) Go to Image (tab on the top) then pick Create Panorama Picture. 
2) Select Horizontal or Vertical
3) Add images (keep adding as many as you want)
4) When done adding images, click Create image
5) Save As

And you are done.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Shaun (Jan 14, 2004)

ok, I can do this much, now how about trimming the edges and moving the sections together, ,into a realistic panorama?
Shaun

125 gal carnivore tank, with many aquascaping plans!
In process of planting/designing now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Shaun:
> now how about trimming the edges


There is a crop option available in the software.



> quote:
> 
> moving the sections together into a realistic panorama?


First you need to take 2-3 etc pictures at the same level so they look alike. You can move the pictures however you want it.

It is very simple. Just play around

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------

